# Kitchen Knife Porn



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've mentioned before that Bark River Knife and Tool would be making some Kitchen knives. The first one is now available. Lots and lots of handle material choices. I'm quite tempted.

KITCHEN/UTILITY GALLERY 2007 - Knifeforums.com - Intelligent Discussion for the Knife Enthusiast - Powered by FusionBB

Phil


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Oooooooooooooh.... lovely! I bet they feel like part of your hand when you use them.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I like the tiger stripe.


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I have two Bark River knives, that I use for hunting. I have found them to be exellent knives that keep a good edge, and feel good in the hand.
If they make kitchen knives with the same attention to detail and quality of matierials, they will do well.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Although very good quality knives, they look more like slicers than "chef's" knives. And yes, I myself would like to get a Bark River Woodland for woodsman's type tasks out here in the swamps.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Should any of you wish to make your own chef's knife checkout this BRISA website. These blades are made of Damascus steel.

Most of the blades that BRISA offers are a Scandinavian carbon steel of some sort and mailed to you from Finland - imho the best in the world. You won't go wrong here choosing one of their carbon steel blades.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You're right. This first knife is sort of a paring knife/steak knife. Not a chef's knife.

phil


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

WUSTHOF:chef::crazy:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I have some Wusthof. Bark Rivers out cut them day and night, but they're pricey


----------



## -cp (Aug 22, 2007)

Far and away - my favorites are from Shun.. Alton Brown seems to agree 

http://video.google.com/googleplayer...00188336&hl=en


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Alton Brown has a deal with Kershaw and so he pimps their products. Nothing wrong with the product nor with Alton having cut a deal either.

Phil


----------



## -cp (Aug 22, 2007)

Well sure.. just like Emeril has a deal w/ Wusthof etc...

But I think he makes some valid points in that video..


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Never seen it. But I don't have subscription TV.

phil


----------



## -cp (Aug 22, 2007)

Never seen what?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Alton Brown's video and or his show.

Phil


----------



## -cp (Aug 22, 2007)

Uhh.. the link to that video he did for Shun knives is a few posts up...


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Didn't download it. Wasn't interested. Sorry to have misunderstood you.

Phil


----------



## -cp (Aug 22, 2007)

You don't have to download it..  It's a streaming video and very well done...


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

I like the tigerstripe too aand also the green & black linen - does anybody know if they will ship to UK - I would definitely like to get me one of those!:smiles:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

They have a UK vendor though I can't remember his contact info. If you emailed Bark River they'd tell you who to contact.

Phil


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks - I will - will post a pic of my new knife when I get it!!


----------

